# Bounced check



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Is it worth to go to the police for a check thats 5000AED. Will the police start a chase or will they wait until the guy falls in their arms.
Do they care for a small amount like this and how long will this case be open?

Any experiences please!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you want your 5000 AED back, then yes. The police won't do anything until you go to the station and make a case and yes they will care, the law has been broken.

If you're not fussed then PM me the next time you have 5000 AED going spare, I'll happily take it, what with Christmas coming up and that.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, do you know the person who wrote the cheque? Not all cases are sinister, it could be something as simple as they were waiting for funds to be in the account that were late etc, things happen for many innocent reasons as well as bad ones.

Try and get in touch with the person who wrote the cheque first, to see what the deal is. If you think it has been done intentionally, then file a case.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Based in your question, I see that you are concerned to collect the funds owned to you.

It is really up to you. The cheque bounced and therefore you have a "legit" case and can lodge a complaint against the person in the police station.

However, in a collection process, I think (and this is a matter of opinion of course) that you should exhaust your options prior to going to the police. If you can reach the person stating that you are planning to file a case, that person may negotiate with you.

There is no point to put someone in jail and hopefully they will change the law and decriminalize this. Should be through civil courts really.

If there is no way at all (which I think is your case), you may lodge a complaint and the police will go after the person.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Going to the police about a bounced check isn't as simple as just turning over the check and saying "I want the guy arrested". There are a series of processes and procedures in place to make sure all efforts have been made to collect the money. 

First, you can't just take it to the police. You have to go to the bank and try and cash the check. If it comes back as bounced and then get written documentation that it bounced from the bank. They typically won't do this until you've tried to cash it 2-3 times. Painful process, yes. Then, there's more - this is where my "journey" stopped - but the bank indicated I would need to fill out a bunch of forms, submit letters to the person who owes money/etc. - estimated time being 6 months to "resolve". 

It isn't as easy as expats portray it to be. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

It is not Mike you are right, the collection process must be exhausted as i said and this is only achieved by the steps you described.

When you borrow money from banks, they will go through the same process by the way.

A collection journey ain't a nice trip at all.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Kawasutra said:


> Is it worth to go to the police for a check thats 5000AED. Will the police start a chase or will they wait until the guy falls in their arms.
> Do they care for a small amount like this and how long will this case be open?
> 
> Any experiences please!


It seems that the guy who issued the check already left the country. Does it still make sense to file a case? No one knows if he will ever come back to the UAE.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Kawasutra said:


> It seems that the guy who issued the check already left the country. Does it still make sense to file a case? No one knows if he will ever come back to the UAE.


Is there no way of contacting him at all? if you do file a case, when and if he comes back to the UAE, he would be picked up at the airport and held until he's paid it. Is there anyway to find out if you're the only one? Or if others have unfulfilled payments from this person?


----------

